# Batman vs Superman looks like a stinker



## GHook93

Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice

The critics seem to be destroying this movie! I am wary of critics, because I have seen times were they destroyed a movie that I enjoyed - Funny People comes to mind. 

However for the most part when all the critics are against something the movie is mediocre at best. 

The critics seem to not like this movie. For a movie that was so expensive it was reported that it needs to crack a billion worldwide to make a profit, thinks aren't looking good.

While I loved Man of Steel, it seems very few other people liked it. 

2 stinkers in a row and a foresure to under-perform suicide squad DCEU isn't off to a great start.


----------



## JoeMoma

One of my favorite movies was destroyed by the critics:  Harry and The Henderson's.  Harry and The Henderson's was a good movie simply it made my friends and me laugh, which is what it was designed to do.  It was stupid-funny.  Critics often use the same rubric to rate all movies.  Not every movie is expected to be a  cinematic masterpiece. 

Those that are not into super heroes from comics probably  are not going to get into Batman vs. Superman.  Those that like dazzling special effects, abandoning the laws of physics, and a non-plausible story line will probably enjoy the dickens out of such a movie.


----------



## Swagger

GHook93 said:


> Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice
> 
> The critics seem to be destroying this movie! I am wary of critics, because I have seen times were they destroyed a movie that I enjoyed - Funny People comes to mind.
> 
> However for the most part when all the critics are against something the movie is mediocre at best.
> 
> The critics seem to not like this movie. For a movie that was so expensive it was reported that it needs to crack a billion worldwide to make a profit, thinks aren't looking good.
> 
> While I loved Man of Steel, it seems very few other people liked it.
> 
> 2 stinkers in a row and a foresure to under-perform suicide squad DCEU isn't off to a great start.



Seems like a bit of a creative stretch, doesn't it?


----------



## Hugo Furst

If I go to see it, it will be because my grandsons have invited me, and I'll pay more attention to special effects than plot.


----------



## GHook93

JoeMoma said:


> One of my favorite movies was destroyed by the critics:  Harry and The Henderson's.  Harry and The Henderson's was a good movie simply it made my friends and me laugh, which is what it was designed to do.  It was stupid-funny.  Critics often use the same rubric to rate all movies.  Not every movie is expected to be a  cinematic masterpiece.
> 
> Those that are not into super heroes from comics probably  are not going to get into Batman vs. Superman.  Those that like dazzling special effects, abandoning the laws of physics, and a non-plausible story line will probably enjoy the dickens out of such a movie.



Harry and the Henderson's was one of your favorite movies? 

Not a bad movie, but easily forgettable.

I digress. Critics have given many superhero movies high remarks. Avengers 1, Captain America, Batman trilogy, Deadpool etc. Others like Wolverine no so much.


----------



## GHook93

WillHaftawaite said:


> If I go to see it, it will be because my grandsons have invited me, and I'll pay more attention to special effects than plot.



In the end I believe it will enjoy it like I did man of steel!


----------



## JoeMoma

GHook93 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite movies was destroyed by the critics:  Harry and The Henderson's.  Harry and The Henderson's was a good movie simply it made my friends and me laugh, which is what it was designed to do.  It was stupid-funny.  Critics often use the same rubric to rate all movies.  Not every movie is expected to be a  cinematic masterpiece.
> 
> Those that are not into super heroes from comics probably  are not going to get into Batman vs. Superman.  Those that like dazzling special effects, abandoning the laws of physics, and a non-plausible story line will probably enjoy the dickens out of such a movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry and the Henderson's was one of your favorite movies?
> 
> Not a bad movie, but easily forgettable.
> 
> I digress. Critics have given many superhero movies high remarks. Avengers 1, Captain America, Batman trilogy, Deadpool etc. Others like Wolverine no so much.
Click to expand...

A little clarification!  At the time in my life when I saw Harry and The Henderson's and with the particular friends I saw it with, we could not have picked a better movie.  It is not a movie that I seek out to watch multiple times.


----------



## Hugo Furst

GHook93 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I go to see it, it will be because my grandsons have invited me, and I'll pay more attention to special effects than plot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the end I believe it will enjoy it like I did man of steel!
Click to expand...



Did you notice in the big fight at the end, the tanker trucks had a LutherCorp logo?


----------



## JoeMoma

When it comes to movie reviews, I don't trust the professional critics so much.  I like to look at the reviews written by regular folks that have seen the movie.


----------



## GHook93

JoeMoma said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite movies was destroyed by the critics:  Harry and The Henderson's.  Harry and The Henderson's was a good movie simply it made my friends and me laugh, which is what it was designed to do.  It was stupid-funny.  Critics often use the same rubric to rate all movies.  Not every movie is expected to be a  cinematic masterpiece.
> 
> Those that are not into super heroes from comics probably  are not going to get into Batman vs. Superman.  Those that like dazzling special effects, abandoning the laws of physics, and a non-plausible story line will probably enjoy the dickens out of such a movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry and the Henderson's was one of your favorite movies?
> 
> Not a bad movie, but easily forgettable.
> 
> I digress. Critics have given many superhero movies high remarks. Avengers 1, Captain America, Batman trilogy, Deadpool etc. Others like Wolverine no so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A little clarification!  At the time in my life when I saw Harry and The Henderson's and with the particular friends I saw it with, we could not have picked a better movie.  It is not a movie that I seek out to watch multiple times.
Click to expand...

That was the Big Lebowski for me. Critics hated it. I got stoned countless times and laughed my ass off at  that movie


----------



## GHook93

WillHaftawaite said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I go to see it, it will be because my grandsons have invited me, and I'll pay more attention to special effects than plot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the end I believe it will enjoy it like I did man of steel!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you notice in the big fight at the end, the tanker trucks had a LutherCorp logo?
Click to expand...

Nope


----------



## Hugo Furst

Got the idea the next villain was going to be Lex Luthor


----------



## GHook93

The critics were right this movie was horrible! 

Ben Affleck was horrible. Who in their right mind decided to cast the kid from Zombieland as Lex Luther? Luther's character was all wrong and every action he took made no sense. There was no coherent plot. The reason people started to turn on Superman was stupid and illogical. It moved so slowly and built up to this grant battle between Batman and Superman, but the "battle" was a few minutes, dull, illogical and it really wasn't a fight. The comes Doomsday. Again another short and lame right sequence. Such a tough and iconic villain should have been saved for the Justice League. It was worse than Daredevil and Green Lantern!


----------



## Harry Dresden

GHook93 said:


> The critics were right this movie was horrible!
> 
> Ben Affleck was horrible. Who in their right mind decided to cast the kid from Zombieland as Lex Luther? Luther's character was all wrong and every action he took made no sense. There was no coherent plot. The reason people started to turn on Superman was stupid and illogical. It moved so slowly and built up to this grant battle between Batman and Superman, but the "battle" was a few minutes, dull, illogical and it really wasn't a fight. The comes Doomsday. Again another short and lame right sequence. Such a tough and iconic villain should have been saved for the Justice League. It was worse than Daredevil and Green Lantern!


even though there are lots of people who feel like you there are also about the same amount who give it 7 to 10 out of a scale of 10 being great....so it looks like this will be looked at like the man of steel was ...you either like it or you dont.....it did great box office wise....


----------



## 2aguy

My brother saw the movie and he said the Batman fight scene in the warehouse was worth the ticket...the rest of the movie....not so much.

Another Friend said this is the first time you really get to see Batman on screen......his moments in the film beat out all the other films.......


----------



## 2aguy

JoeMoma said:


> When it comes to movie reviews, I don't trust the professional critics so much.  I like to look at the reviews written by regular folks that have seen the movie.




Michael Medved, a professional film critic, made the point that these film critics have to see several movies a week as part of their jobs......and that it jades their point of view.  For the critic...they are looking for something out of the ordinary, while normal people are looking for 2 hours of fun distraction.....


----------



## Wyatt earp

500 million on opening weekend a stinker?


----------



## 2aguy

bear513 said:


> 500 million on opening weekend a stinker?




Star Wars made more and it really was a stinker....


----------



## Wyatt earp

2aguy said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 500 million on opening weekend a stinker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars made more and it really was a stinker....
Click to expand...



People are way to spoiled now a days.

Lol.


----------



## GHook93

2aguy said:


> My brother saw the movie and he said the Batman fight scene in the warehouse was worth the ticket...the rest of the movie....not so much.
> 
> Another Friend said this is the first time you really get to see Batman on screen......his moments in the film beat out all the other films.......



The warehouse scene was Ok, but it was maybe 10 mins of a 3 HR movie!


----------



## GHook93

bear513 said:


> 500 million on opening weekend a stinker?



Movie plot and like-ability is more important to me than box office since I don't get a piece of the pie!

Also box office doesn't always mean good movie. Every transformers after the 1st one. Spider-Man 3 etc.


----------



## Wyatt earp

GHook93 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 500 million on opening weekend a stinker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movie plot and like-ability is more important to me than box office since I don't get a piece of the pie!
> 
> Also box office doesn't always mean good movie. Every transformers after the 1st one. Spider-Man 3 etc.
Click to expand...



I agree, I was just saying it made a lot of money, I absolutely hate superhero movies.

Just watched the final girls, that was a good thought out original movie.


----------



## GHook93

bear513 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 500 million on opening weekend a stinker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movie plot and like-ability is more important to me than box office since I don't get a piece of the pie!
> 
> Also box office doesn't always mean good movie. Every transformers after the 1st one. Spider-Man 3 etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I was just saying it made a lot of money, I absolutely hate superhero movies.
> 
> Just watched the final girls, that was a good thought out original movie.
Click to expand...

It made $425 mil worldwide. I read that they went well over budget and spend $400 mil production and then spent a ton on marketing. It was reported they have to make north of billion for it to be a success.

I see a huge drop off week 2. I think there were people like me that said OK the plot will probably suck, but the end fight scenes will be worth it, then I think word of mouth will destroy the buzz for everyone who didn't rush out opening weekend.


----------



## GHook93

Either way this let down is going to hurt the upcoming not so popular DCEU movies:
(1) Suicide Squad: It better get good reviews or the movie is toast. Batman vs Superman had the 2 most icon heros going at it. A PG13 movie about a band of super-villains that no one really knows yet is risky. The Joker looks like a carnival clown on heroin. The timing of this movie makes zero sense. I could see this one coming out after a few more of the super-heros get introduced, but this seems way too early.

I predict a flop.

(2) Wonder Woman: Not as popular as Batman or Superman. It better get good ratings or it is toast.

(3) Justice League: If BvS fails to make the billion mark and SS and WW flop I can't see WB continuing with this movie!


----------



## GHook93

Worst Actor in the movie: Jesse Eisenberg. Who in their right mind thought Eisenberg should be Lex Luther? 

LL is not a wirey psycho. He is a cold calculating, brilliant, evil planner. His goal is always world domination not world destruction. None of his motives made sense. He created a monster in which he had zero ability to control? The more think about this movie the more I hate it.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Yep, it blew. It was boring and dumb. The only good thing about the movie was Wonder Woman's theme music.

Batman goes from trying to kill Superman, to allying with him in seconds - just because their moms have the same name?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

GHook93 said:


> Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice
> 
> The critics seem to be destroying this movie! I am wary of critics, because I have seen times were they destroyed a movie that I enjoyed - Funny People comes to mind.
> 
> However for the most part when all the critics are against something the movie is mediocre at best.
> 
> The critics seem to not like this movie. For a movie that was so expensive it was reported that it needs to crack a billion worldwide to make a profit, thinks aren't looking good.
> 
> While I loved Man of Steel, it seems very few other people liked it.
> 
> 2 stinkers in a row and a foresure to under-perform suicide squad DCEU isn't off to a great start.



I just got back from seeing it.

My opinion? It was "okay" with some "eh" features here and there. 

I don't think it was as good as the first Avengers film, or Deadpool, but it's hardly the "disaster" people are making it out to be either. It just has some pacing issues, takes itself a tad too seriously, suffers from a few mildly annoying "Snyderisms," and has some clunky plot elements. It more than redeems itself by the end, however.


*Pros*

- Cavil is fine as Superman, as usual. 

- Affleck as Batman (or - rather - Bruce Wayne) is actually one of the highlights of the film. He has a certain weary, low-key, cynical and unhappy intensity about him which serves the character well.

He's a bit more kill-happy (or, at the very least, more blasé with regard to the consequences of extreme violence) than usually depicted, and some people have been complaining that he seems to come off as being a "psychotic thug" as such. To that, I say - where the former is concerned - it's a little jarring at first, but you ultimately get over it, and - to the later - yea, that's kind of the whole point. He's Batman, he's *supposed* to have "issues," and that is clearly what Affleck was going for in his performance.

Hell! They even bring up Bruce Wane's (so far ignored in cinema) promiscuity... Albeit in a subtle way. He casually mentions at least one tryst, and more than once, we see an anonymous, faceless, and basically irrelevant female body sharing his bed in the morning scenes. The implication being that these women ultimately mean as little to the film as they do to Bruce himself. It's clever, and I appreciate that; basically James Bond without the romanticization of such behavior that usually entails.

It's also interesting to note that this version of Bruce's parents (played, amusingly enough, by Maggie and Negan from 'The Walking Dead') are actually shot because they try to fight back. I wonder what we're meant to take from that.

- Wonder Woman was pretty good, I thought. Her "formal" introduction was actually one of the best scenes in the movie. 

First off, Gal Gadot is freaking gorgeous (just throwing that out there lol).

Secondly, she fit the right balance with regard to personality and performance. She didn't come off as being "over the top"/"in your face" in her abilities, or overly butch. She was simply serious, and competent, while remaining distinctly feminine. They left it at - as "matter of factly" as they could - which worked surprisingly well. Her abilities, when she finally appeared in costume, didn't strain suspension of disbelief at all for that reason (IMO, anyway).

- The actual fight between Batman and Superman is decent enough (the best they could do without making it seem ridiculous, I suppose).

- The final battle with Doomsday is cool, and pretty well done. They even corrected one of Man of Steel's more glaring flaws by accounting for civilian, collateral, damage, and moving the fight out of the city's populated areas. They also set it at night, so the effects are less obvious.​

*Cons*

- The dream sequences. Ugh. They're hokey, add very little, and tack an extra thirty minutes on to the film's running time. All I can figure is that they're meant to set something up in a sequel (given the appearance of a 'time traveler' in the final one).

- Lex Luthor. His plan ultimately turns out to be interesting, but I really didn't like Jessie Eisenberg's performance nevertheless.

Put bluntly, Loki, he is not. He comes off as being an annoying little twerp more than anything else. They should have stuck with Kevin Spacey. Lol

- Some of Batman's more heavily choreographed fight scenes really stretched suspension of disbelief (see 'annoying Snyderisms' above). Why is Batman able to skitter along ceilings like freaking Spiderman? Is it one of his "wonderful toys?" Establish it then. For that matter, it looks like a lot of the goons he fights deliberately hesitate before pulling the trigger for no reason other than plot convenience. This whole aspect of the film could have been handled better.

- Lois Lane still feels like a bit of a "third wheel." There are also _waaaay_ too many convenient plot elements revolving around her. 

How does she always know precisely where Superman is? How does he always know precisely where she is? That could have probably used an establishing scene of some sort (no, Africa really wasn't good enough).

- Some of the lines meant to feel "deep" and "thought provoking" fall short of the intended mark.

- The ending third of the film feels a bit rushed in comparison to what came before.

- I think introducing Doomsday and Darkseid this early in the game is a bit pre-mature.​
....

In any eventuality, it's leaps and bounds better than *any* of the "Fantastic 4" movies, or cinematic train wrecks like "Daredevil," and the "Amazing Spiderman 2." I'm okay with that. 

*Overall:* 6.8 out of 10


----------



## GHook93

theDoctorisIn said:


> Yep, it blew. It was boring and dumb. The only good thing about the movie was Wonder Woman's theme music.
> 
> Batman goes from trying to kill Superman, to allying with him in seconds - just because their moms have the same name?


They picked a hot Wonder Woman that is foresure.

Yea I was like come on. Who cares if they have the same name. I remember an asshole I used to work with mother was the same as my mother that didn't change the fact he is an asshole.

The set up in the desert man no sense! First the guys were terrorists. Second they were all shot! Lois Lane, who works for a national newspaper, was there and could have easily gotten the word out.

It still made no sense why Batman wanted to kill Superman. Batman feared the Krytonians, yet Superman risked his life to defeat the Krytonians!


----------



## GHook93

Here is how the movie should have gone:
(1) Show the view from the ground by Wayne during the Zod and Superman fight. That was actually cool.
(2) Show Batman busting up Lex Corp illegal operations. Luther's plan is to manipulate Superman to get Batman
(3) Superman view Batman as an out of control vigilante. With this view manipulated by Superman.
(4) Superman confronts Batman when Batman is on patrol. Batman finds a way to escape by using a piece of krytonite.
(5) Batman creates a mechanic suit that increases his strength speed and allows him to leap enormous distances and is made out of Krytonite.
(6) Batman confronts Superman with the intentions of showing Batman is one of the good guys and not the intention of killing him.
(7) The suit weakens Superman, but Superman still has his powers, but the field is even. 
(8) Have an enormous battle ending in a tie with the heros finding respect for one another!


----------



## ChrisL

I'm sure the special effects are really cool, but the whole idea sounds really, really stupid, IMO.  I would not spend money to see this movie, that is for sure.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice
> 
> The critics seem to be destroying this movie! I am wary of critics, because I have seen times were they destroyed a movie that I enjoyed - Funny People comes to mind.
> 
> However for the most part when all the critics are against something the movie is mediocre at best.
> 
> The critics seem to not like this movie. For a movie that was so expensive it was reported that it needs to crack a billion worldwide to make a profit, thinks aren't looking good.
> 
> While I loved Man of Steel, it seems very few other people liked it.
> 
> 2 stinkers in a row and a foresure to under-perform suicide squad DCEU isn't off to a great start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got back from seeing it.
> 
> My opinion? It was "okay" with some "eh" features here and there.
> 
> I don't think it was as good as the first Avengers film, or Deadpool, but it's hardly the "disaster" people are making it out to be either. It just has some pacing issues, takes itself a tad too seriously, suffers from a few mildly annoying "Snyderisms," and has some clunky plot elements. It more than redeems itself by the end, however.
> 
> 
> *Pros*
> 
> - Cavil is fine as Superman, as usual.
> 
> - Affleck as Batman (or - rather - Bruce Wayne) is actually one of the highlights of the film. He has a certain weary, low-key, cynical and unhappy intensity about him which serves the character well.
> 
> He's a bit more kill-happy (or, at the very least, more blasé with regard to the consequences of extreme violence) than usually depicted, and some people have been complaining that he seems to come off as being a "psychotic thug" as such. To that, I say - where the former is concerned - it's a little jarring at first, but you ultimately get over it, and - to the later - yea, that's kind of the whole point. He's Batman, he's *supposed* to have "issues," and that is clearly what Affleck was going for in his performance.
> 
> Hell! They even bring up Bruce Wane's (so far ignored in cinema) promiscuity... Albeit in a subtle way. He casually mentions at least one tryst, and more than once, we see an anonymous, faceless, and basically irrelevant female body sharing his bed in the morning scenes. The implication being that these women ultimately mean as little to the film as they do to Bruce himself. It's clever, and I appreciate that; basically James Bond without the romanticization of such behavior that usually entails.
> 
> It's also interesting to note that this version of Bruce's parents (played, amusingly enough, by Maggie and Negan from 'The Walking Dead') are actually shot because they try to fight back. I wonder what we're meant to take from that.
> 
> - Wonder Woman was pretty good, I thought. Her "formal" introduction was actually one of the best scenes in the movie.
> 
> First off, Gal Gadot is freaking gorgeous (just throwing that out there lol).
> 
> Secondly, she fit the right balance with regard to personality and performance. She didn't come off as being "over the top"/"in your face" in her abilities, or overly butch. She was simply serious, and competent, while remaining distinctly feminine. They left it at - as "matter of factly" as they could - which worked surprisingly well. Her abilities, when she finally appeared in costume, didn't strain suspension of disbelief at all for that reason (IMO, anyway).
> 
> - The actual fight between Batman and Superman is decent enough (the best they could do without making it seem ridiculous, I suppose).
> 
> - The final battle with Doomsday is cool, and pretty well done. They even corrected one of Man of Steel's more glaring flaws by accounting for civilian, collateral, damage, and moving the fight out of the city's populated areas. They also set it at night, so the effects are less obvious.​
> 
> *Cons*
> 
> - The dream sequences. Ugh. They're hokey, add very little, and tack an extra thirty minutes on to the film's running time. All I can figure is that they're meant to set something up in a sequel (given the appearance of a 'time traveler' in the final one).
> 
> - Lex Luthor. His plan ultimately turns out to be interesting, but I really didn't like Jessie Eisenberg's performance nevertheless.
> 
> Put bluntly, Loki, he is not. He comes off as being an annoying little twerp more than anything else. They should have stuck with Kevin Spacey. Lol
> 
> - Some of Batman's more heavily choreographed fight scenes really stretched suspension of disbelief (see 'annoying Snyderisms' above). Why is Batman able to skitter along ceilings like freaking Spiderman? Is it one of his "wonderful toys?" Establish it then. For that matter, it looks like a lot of the goons he fights deliberately hesitate before pulling the trigger for no reason other than plot convenience. This whole aspect of the film could have been handled better.
> 
> - Lois Lane still feels like a bit of a "third wheel." There are also _waaaay_ too many convenient plot elements revolving around her.
> 
> How does she always know precisely where Superman is? How does he always know precisely where she is? That could have probably used an establishing scene of some sort (no, Africa really wasn't good enough).
> 
> - Some of the lines meant to feel "deep" and "thought provoking" fall short of the intended mark.
> 
> - The ending third of the film feels a bit rushed in comparison to what came before.
> 
> - I think introducing Doomsday and Darkseid this early in the game is a bit pre-mature.​
> ....
> 
> In any eventuality, it's leaps and bounds better than *any* of the "Fantastic 4" movies, or cinematic train wrecks like "Daredevil," and the "Amazing Spiderman 2." I'm okay with that.
> 
> *Overall:* 6.8 out of 10
Click to expand...


A 6.8???!!!!  Wow!  I wasn't expecting you to give it such a good rating.    It looks so stupid in the trailers.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice
> 
> The critics seem to be destroying this movie! I am wary of critics, because I have seen times were they destroyed a movie that I enjoyed - Funny People comes to mind.
> 
> However for the most part when all the critics are against something the movie is mediocre at best.
> 
> The critics seem to not like this movie. For a movie that was so expensive it was reported that it needs to crack a billion worldwide to make a profit, thinks aren't looking good.
> 
> While I loved Man of Steel, it seems very few other people liked it.
> 
> 2 stinkers in a row and a foresure to under-perform suicide squad DCEU isn't off to a great start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got back from seeing it.
> 
> My opinion? It was "okay" with some "eh" features here and there.
> 
> I don't think it was as good as the first Avengers film, or Deadpool, but it's hardly the "disaster" people are making it out to be either. It just has some pacing issues, takes itself a tad too seriously, suffers from a few mildly annoying "Snyderisms," and has some clunky plot elements. It more than redeems itself by the end, however.
> 
> 
> *Pros*
> 
> - Cavil is fine as Superman, as usual.
> 
> - Affleck as Batman (or - rather - Bruce Wayne) is actually one of the highlights of the film. He has a certain weary, low-key, cynical and unhappy intensity about him which serves the character well.
> 
> He's a bit more kill-happy (or, at the very least, more blasé with regard to the consequences of extreme violence) than usually depicted, and some people have been complaining that he seems to come off as being a "psychotic thug" as such. To that, I say - where the former is concerned - it's a little jarring at first, but you ultimately get over it, and - to the later - yea, that's kind of the whole point. He's Batman, he's *supposed* to have "issues," and that is clearly what Affleck was going for in his performance.
> 
> Hell! They even bring up Bruce Wane's (so far ignored in cinema) promiscuity... Albeit in a subtle way. He casually mentions at least one tryst, and more than once, we see an anonymous, faceless, and basically irrelevant female body sharing his bed in the morning scenes. The implication being that these women ultimately mean as little to the film as they do to Bruce himself. It's clever, and I appreciate that; basically James Bond without the romanticization of such behavior that usually entails.
> 
> It's also interesting to note that this version of Bruce's parents (played, amusingly enough, by Maggie and Negan from 'The Walking Dead') are actually shot because they try to fight back. I wonder what we're meant to take from that.
> 
> - Wonder Woman was pretty good, I thought. Her "formal" introduction was actually one of the best scenes in the movie.
> 
> First off, Gal Gadot is freaking gorgeous (just throwing that out there lol).
> 
> Secondly, she fit the right balance with regard to personality and performance. She didn't come off as being "over the top"/"in your face" in her abilities, or overly butch. She was simply serious, and competent, while remaining distinctly feminine. They left it at - as "matter of factly" as they could - which worked surprisingly well. Her abilities, when she finally appeared in costume, didn't strain suspension of disbelief at all for that reason (IMO, anyway).
> 
> - The actual fight between Batman and Superman is decent enough (the best they could do without making it seem ridiculous, I suppose).
> 
> - The final battle with Doomsday is cool, and pretty well done. They even corrected one of Man of Steel's more glaring flaws by accounting for civilian, collateral, damage, and moving the fight out of the city's populated areas. They also set it at night, so the effects are less obvious.​
> 
> *Cons*
> 
> - The dream sequences. Ugh. They're hokey, add very little, and tack an extra thirty minutes on to the film's running time. All I can figure is that they're meant to set something up in a sequel (given the appearance of a 'time traveler' in the final one).
> 
> - Lex Luthor. His plan ultimately turns out to be interesting, but I really didn't like Jessie Eisenberg's performance nevertheless.
> 
> Put bluntly, Loki, he is not. He comes off as being an annoying little twerp more than anything else. They should have stuck with Kevin Spacey. Lol
> 
> - Some of Batman's more heavily choreographed fight scenes really stretched suspension of disbelief (see 'annoying Snyderisms' above). Why is Batman able to skitter along ceilings like freaking Spiderman? Is it one of his "wonderful toys?" Establish it then. For that matter, it looks like a lot of the goons he fights deliberately hesitate before pulling the trigger for no reason other than plot convenience. This whole aspect of the film could have been handled better.
> 
> - Lois Lane still feels like a bit of a "third wheel." There are also _waaaay_ too many convenient plot elements revolving around her.
> 
> How does she always know precisely where Superman is? How does he always know precisely where she is? That could have probably used an establishing scene of some sort (no, Africa really wasn't good enough).
> 
> - Some of the lines meant to feel "deep" and "thought provoking" fall short of the intended mark.
> 
> - The ending third of the film feels a bit rushed in comparison to what came before.
> 
> - I think introducing Doomsday and Darkseid this early in the game is a bit pre-mature.​
> ....
> 
> In any eventuality, it's leaps and bounds better than *any* of the "Fantastic 4" movies, or cinematic train wrecks like "Daredevil," and the "Amazing Spiderman 2." I'm okay with that.
> 
> *Overall:* 6.8 out of 10
Click to expand...


Which one was the "bad guy?"  Superman or Batman?  You weren't very clear on that.    And also, why are they fighting with each other?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice
> 
> The critics seem to be destroying this movie! I am wary of critics, because I have seen times were they destroyed a movie that I enjoyed - Funny People comes to mind.
> 
> However for the most part when all the critics are against something the movie is mediocre at best.
> 
> The critics seem to not like this movie. For a movie that was so expensive it was reported that it needs to crack a billion worldwide to make a profit, thinks aren't looking good.
> 
> While I loved Man of Steel, it seems very few other people liked it.
> 
> 2 stinkers in a row and a foresure to under-perform suicide squad DCEU isn't off to a great start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got back from seeing it.
> 
> My opinion? It was "okay" with some "eh" features here and there.
> 
> I don't think it was as good as the first Avengers film, or Deadpool, but it's hardly the "disaster" people are making it out to be either. It just has some pacing issues, takes itself a tad too seriously, suffers from a few mildly annoying "Snyderisms," and has some clunky plot elements. It more than redeems itself by the end, however.
> 
> 
> *Pros*
> 
> - Cavil is fine as Superman, as usual.
> 
> - Affleck as Batman (or - rather - Bruce Wayne) is actually one of the highlights of the film. He has a certain weary, low-key, cynical and unhappy intensity about him which serves the character well.
> 
> He's a bit more kill-happy (or, at the very least, more blasé with regard to the consequences of extreme violence) than usually depicted, and some people have been complaining that he seems to come off as being a "psychotic thug" as such. To that, I say - where the former is concerned - it's a little jarring at first, but you ultimately get over it, and - to the later - yea, that's kind of the whole point. He's Batman, he's *supposed* to have "issues," and that is clearly what Affleck was going for in his performance.
> 
> Hell! They even bring up Bruce Wane's (so far ignored in cinema) promiscuity... Albeit in a subtle way. He casually mentions at least one tryst, and more than once, we see an anonymous, faceless, and basically irrelevant female body sharing his bed in the morning scenes. The implication being that these women ultimately mean as little to the film as they do to Bruce himself. It's clever, and I appreciate that; basically James Bond without the romanticization of such behavior that usually entails.
> 
> It's also interesting to note that this version of Bruce's parents (played, amusingly enough, by Maggie and Negan from 'The Walking Dead') are actually shot because they try to fight back. I wonder what we're meant to take from that.
> 
> - Wonder Woman was pretty good, I thought. Her "formal" introduction was actually one of the best scenes in the movie.
> 
> First off, Gal Gadot is freaking gorgeous (just throwing that out there lol).
> 
> Secondly, she fit the right balance with regard to personality and performance. She didn't come off as being "over the top"/"in your face" in her abilities, or overly butch. She was simply serious, and competent, while remaining distinctly feminine. They left it at - as "matter of factly" as they could - which worked surprisingly well. Her abilities, when she finally appeared in costume, didn't strain suspension of disbelief at all for that reason (IMO, anyway).
> 
> - The actual fight between Batman and Superman is decent enough (the best they could do without making it seem ridiculous, I suppose).
> 
> - The final battle with Doomsday is cool, and pretty well done. They even corrected one of Man of Steel's more glaring flaws by accounting for civilian, collateral, damage, and moving the fight out of the city's populated areas. They also set it at night, so the effects are less obvious.​
> 
> *Cons*
> 
> - The dream sequences. Ugh. They're hokey, add very little, and tack an extra thirty minutes on to the film's running time. All I can figure is that they're meant to set something up in a sequel (given the appearance of a 'time traveler' in the final one).
> 
> - Lex Luthor. His plan ultimately turns out to be interesting, but I really didn't like Jessie Eisenberg's performance nevertheless.
> 
> Put bluntly, Loki, he is not. He comes off as being an annoying little twerp more than anything else. They should have stuck with Kevin Spacey. Lol
> 
> - Some of Batman's more heavily choreographed fight scenes really stretched suspension of disbelief (see 'annoying Snyderisms' above). Why is Batman able to skitter along ceilings like freaking Spiderman? Is it one of his "wonderful toys?" Establish it then. For that matter, it looks like a lot of the goons he fights deliberately hesitate before pulling the trigger for no reason other than plot convenience. This whole aspect of the film could have been handled better.
> 
> - Lois Lane still feels like a bit of a "third wheel." There are also _waaaay_ too many convenient plot elements revolving around her.
> 
> How does she always know precisely where Superman is? How does he always know precisely where she is? That could have probably used an establishing scene of some sort (no, Africa really wasn't good enough).
> 
> - Some of the lines meant to feel "deep" and "thought provoking" fall short of the intended mark.
> 
> - The ending third of the film feels a bit rushed in comparison to what came before.
> 
> - I think introducing Doomsday and Darkseid this early in the game is a bit pre-mature.​
> ....
> 
> In any eventuality, it's leaps and bounds better than *any* of the "Fantastic 4" movies, or cinematic train wrecks like "Daredevil," and the "Amazing Spiderman 2." I'm okay with that.
> 
> *Overall:* 6.8 out of 10
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A 6.8???!!!!  Wow!  I wasn't expecting you to give it such a good rating.    It looks so stupid in the trailers.
Click to expand...


Eh. I dunno. Maybe I'm being too charitable.[emoji38]

Somewhere between 6 and 7 (probably around 6.5) seems reasonable to me though. The film is definitely flawed and clunky, but it has some really good elements too.

The good outweighs the bad, IMO.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice
> 
> The critics seem to be destroying this movie! I am wary of critics, because I have seen times were they destroyed a movie that I enjoyed - Funny People comes to mind.
> 
> However for the most part when all the critics are against something the movie is mediocre at best.
> 
> The critics seem to not like this movie. For a movie that was so expensive it was reported that it needs to crack a billion worldwide to make a profit, thinks aren't looking good.
> 
> While I loved Man of Steel, it seems very few other people liked it.
> 
> 2 stinkers in a row and a foresure to under-perform suicide squad DCEU isn't off to a great start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got back from seeing it.
> 
> My opinion? It was "okay" with some "eh" features here and there.
> 
> I don't think it was as good as the first Avengers film, or Deadpool, but it's hardly the "disaster" people are making it out to be either. It just has some pacing issues, takes itself a tad too seriously, suffers from a few mildly annoying "Snyderisms," and has some clunky plot elements. It more than redeems itself by the end, however.
> 
> 
> *Pros*
> 
> - Cavil is fine as Superman, as usual.
> 
> - Affleck as Batman (or - rather - Bruce Wayne) is actually one of the highlights of the film. He has a certain weary, low-key, cynical and unhappy intensity about him which serves the character well.
> 
> He's a bit more kill-happy (or, at the very least, more blasé with regard to the consequences of extreme violence) than usually depicted, and some people have been complaining that he seems to come off as being a "psychotic thug" as such. To that, I say - where the former is concerned - it's a little jarring at first, but you ultimately get over it, and - to the later - yea, that's kind of the whole point. He's Batman, he's *supposed* to have "issues," and that is clearly what Affleck was going for in his performance.
> 
> Hell! They even bring up Bruce Wane's (so far ignored in cinema) promiscuity... Albeit in a subtle way. He casually mentions at least one tryst, and more than once, we see an anonymous, faceless, and basically irrelevant female body sharing his bed in the morning scenes. The implication being that these women ultimately mean as little to the film as they do to Bruce himself. It's clever, and I appreciate that; basically James Bond without the romanticization of such behavior that usually entails.
> 
> It's also interesting to note that this version of Bruce's parents (played, amusingly enough, by Maggie and Negan from 'The Walking Dead') are actually shot because they try to fight back. I wonder what we're meant to take from that.
> 
> - Wonder Woman was pretty good, I thought. Her "formal" introduction was actually one of the best scenes in the movie.
> 
> First off, Gal Gadot is freaking gorgeous (just throwing that out there lol).
> 
> Secondly, she fit the right balance with regard to personality and performance. She didn't come off as being "over the top"/"in your face" in her abilities, or overly butch. She was simply serious, and competent, while remaining distinctly feminine. They left it at - as "matter of factly" as they could - which worked surprisingly well. Her abilities, when she finally appeared in costume, didn't strain suspension of disbelief at all for that reason (IMO, anyway).
> 
> - The actual fight between Batman and Superman is decent enough (the best they could do without making it seem ridiculous, I suppose).
> 
> - The final battle with Doomsday is cool, and pretty well done. They even corrected one of Man of Steel's more glaring flaws by accounting for civilian, collateral, damage, and moving the fight out of the city's populated areas. They also set it at night, so the effects are less obvious.​
> 
> *Cons*
> 
> - The dream sequences. Ugh. They're hokey, add very little, and tack an extra thirty minutes on to the film's running time. All I can figure is that they're meant to set something up in a sequel (given the appearance of a 'time traveler' in the final one).
> 
> - Lex Luthor. His plan ultimately turns out to be interesting, but I really didn't like Jessie Eisenberg's performance nevertheless.
> 
> Put bluntly, Loki, he is not. He comes off as being an annoying little twerp more than anything else. They should have stuck with Kevin Spacey. Lol
> 
> - Some of Batman's more heavily choreographed fight scenes really stretched suspension of disbelief (see 'annoying Snyderisms' above). Why is Batman able to skitter along ceilings like freaking Spiderman? Is it one of his "wonderful toys?" Establish it then. For that matter, it looks like a lot of the goons he fights deliberately hesitate before pulling the trigger for no reason other than plot convenience. This whole aspect of the film could have been handled better.
> 
> - Lois Lane still feels like a bit of a "third wheel." There are also _waaaay_ too many convenient plot elements revolving around her.
> 
> How does she always know precisely where Superman is? How does he always know precisely where she is? That could have probably used an establishing scene of some sort (no, Africa really wasn't good enough).
> 
> - Some of the lines meant to feel "deep" and "thought provoking" fall short of the intended mark.
> 
> - The ending third of the film feels a bit rushed in comparison to what came before.
> 
> - I think introducing Doomsday and Darkseid this early in the game is a bit pre-mature.​
> ....
> 
> In any eventuality, it's leaps and bounds better than *any* of the "Fantastic 4" movies, or cinematic train wrecks like "Daredevil," and the "Amazing Spiderman 2." I'm okay with that.
> 
> *Overall:* 6.8 out of 10
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which one was the "bad guy?"  Superman or Batman?  You weren't very clear on that.    And also, why are they fighting with each other?
Click to expand...


Neither, actually. Lex Luthor is the bad guy, and he basically manipulates them into fighting one another.

By the end, they team up to defeat him.


----------



## 2aguy

Showing the parent's,fighting back and getting killed is lefty beliefs about crime and violence.......you see it here on u.s.message......the lefties here think of you fight back you get killed and that there is no reason a criminal will just murder you during a robbery unless you, the victim, make him do it.


----------



## sealybobo

GHook93 said:


> Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice
> 
> The critics seem to be destroying this movie! I am wary of critics, because I have seen times were they destroyed a movie that I enjoyed - Funny People comes to mind.
> 
> However for the most part when all the critics are against something the movie is mediocre at best.
> 
> The critics seem to not like this movie. For a movie that was so expensive it was reported that it needs to crack a billion worldwide to make a profit, thinks aren't looking good.
> 
> While I loved Man of Steel, it seems very few other people liked it.
> 
> 2 stinkers in a row and a foresure to under-perform suicide squad DCEU isn't off to a great start.


I heard bad story and too long but that won't stop me from watching it when it comes out on DVD.

I love superhero movies and I haven't loved a Superman since Superman 2 with Christopher Reeves.

The other day I watched an old Superman where Alan on 3 1/2 men was lex's nephew and how he fooled the guards and sprung lex from jail was so bad.


----------



## ChrisL

I liked the first Spiderman and I liked the first Ironman.  Gosh, there have been so many Batman movies, I don't which ones I liked, but I did like the Dark Knight.  That was good.  I'm not much of a "super hero" or a comic book person, so it really has to be good for me to watch it.


----------



## ChrisL

2aguy said:


> Showing the parent's,fighting back and getting killed is lefty beliefs about crime and violence.......you see it here on u.s.message......the lefties here think of you fight back you get killed and that there is no reason a criminal will just murder you during a robbery unless you, the victim, make him do it.



Oh, come on!  Aren't there enough political threads here for you to talk about this stuff on?  This is supposed to be fun and lighthearted.


----------



## 2aguy

ChrisL said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Showing the parent's,fighting back and getting killed is lefty beliefs about crime and violence.......you see it here on u.s.message......the lefties here think of you fight back you get killed and that there is no reason a criminal will just murder you during a robbery unless you, the victim, make him do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, come on!  Aren't there enough political threads here for you to talk about this stuff on?  This is supposed to be fun and lighthearted.
Click to expand...



I know....I try to keep it separate but he asked the question about the parents fighting back vs. all the other times the story was told....and the actual event from the origin of batman........


----------



## ChrisL

2aguy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Showing the parent's,fighting back and getting killed is lefty beliefs about crime and violence.......you see it here on u.s.message......the lefties here think of you fight back you get killed and that there is no reason a criminal will just murder you during a robbery unless you, the victim, make him do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, come on!  Aren't there enough political threads here for you to talk about this stuff on?  This is supposed to be fun and lighthearted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know....I try to keep it separate but he asked the question about the parents fighting back vs. all the other times the story was told....and the actual event from the origin of batman........
Click to expand...


Still . . . they are characters and not real people.  I don't remember them ever being assigned a "political" affiliation.  And if that is how some people feel, that is fine.  They just cannot force others to share their belief systems.  So no big deal.


----------



## 2aguy

ChrisL said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Showing the parent's,fighting back and getting killed is lefty beliefs about crime and violence.......you see it here on u.s.message......the lefties here think of you fight back you get killed and that there is no reason a criminal will just murder you during a robbery unless you, the victim, make him do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, come on!  Aren't there enough political threads here for you to talk about this stuff on?  This is supposed to be fun and lighthearted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know....I try to keep it separate but he asked the question about the parents fighting back vs. all the other times the story was told....and the actual event from the origin of batman........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still . . . they are characters and not real people.  I don't remember them ever being assigned a "political" affiliation.  And if that is how some people feel, that is fine.  They just cannot force others to share their belief systems.  So no big deal.
Click to expand...



Oh...I see...it isn't the Characters...it is the director letting his politics get in the way of the origin story...the Waynes were supposed to have been murdered in cold blood, right?   That made their murder even more horrifying for the young Bruce....there was simply no explanation for it...right?  They cooperated and were killed anyway...isn't that the origin story?


----------



## ChrisL

2aguy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Showing the parent's,fighting back and getting killed is lefty beliefs about crime and violence.......you see it here on u.s.message......the lefties here think of you fight back you get killed and that there is no reason a criminal will just murder you during a robbery unless you, the victim, make him do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, come on!  Aren't there enough political threads here for you to talk about this stuff on?  This is supposed to be fun and lighthearted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know....I try to keep it separate but he asked the question about the parents fighting back vs. all the other times the story was told....and the actual event from the origin of batman........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still . . . they are characters and not real people.  I don't remember them ever being assigned a "political" affiliation.  And if that is how some people feel, that is fine.  They just cannot force others to share their belief systems.  So no big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...I see...it isn't the Characters...it is the director letting his politics get in the way of the origin story...the Waynes were supposed to have been murdered in cold blood, right?   That made their murder even more horrifying for the young Bruce....there was simply no explanation for it...right?  They cooperated and were killed anyway...isn't that the origin story?
Click to expand...


Like I said, I'm not a superhero or a comic book person, so you are asking the wrong person.  I just don't see the need to bring your political views into a conversation about a silly movie.


----------



## G.T.

Everyone takes themselves way too seriously


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## ChrisL

I would probably tune in and watch this movie when I can watch it at home.  I won't spend any money to go see it though.  Too expensive.  It has to be something that I'm really, really interested in to spend the money to see it at the movies.  Special effects are definitely cooler on the big screen and with the surround sound, but . . . you spend a ton of money and you have to deal with a whole bunch of people AKA douchebags.


----------



## ChrisL

MisterBeale said:


>



Lol.


----------



## Harry Dresden

2aguy said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to movie reviews, I don't trust the professional critics so much.  I like to look at the reviews written by regular folks that have seen the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Medved, a professional film critic, made the point that these film critics have to see several movies a week as part of their jobs......and that it jades their point of view.  For the critic...they are looking for something out of the ordinary, while normal people are looking for 2 hours of fun distraction.....
Click to expand...

plus i found that many have never read a comic.....so they just cant grasp that they are watching a comic made into a movie......why those ones review it is beyond me....


----------



## ChrisL

I've read a couple of comics.  My son used to like comics, so I would read them with him sometimes, but I am certainly no "comic" expert.  I really don't think that Batman's parents political affiliation was what mattered most about the story though.


----------



## Harry Dresden

ChrisL said:


> I've read a couple of comics.  My son used to like comics, so I would read them with him sometimes, but I am certainly no "comic" expert.  I really don't think that Batman's parents political affiliation was what mattered most about the story though.


i was immersed in comics as a little kid in the late 50's and through the 60's....my grandfather used to bring me stacks of them....old DC superheros and old Gold Key ones....and then Marvel came on the scene.....holy shit!.....comics just went up a notch.....


----------



## ChrisL

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read a couple of comics.  My son used to like comics, so I would read them with him sometimes, but I am certainly no "comic" expert.  I really don't think that Batman's parents political affiliation was what mattered most about the story though.
> 
> 
> 
> i was immersed in comics as a little kid in the late 50's and through the 60's....my grandfather used to bring me stacks of them....old DC superheros and old Gold Key ones....and then Marvel came on the scene.....holy shit!.....comics just went up a notch.....
Click to expand...


I have a whole box of comics that were my sons in the attic.  Some of them are still in the plastic and are collector's edition.  They are probably worth some money.


----------



## ChrisL

I wouldn't sell them though!


----------



## JoeMoma

ChrisL said:


> I wouldn't sell them though!


Might help pay your grandkids college tuition.  (If Bernie doesn't make college free)


----------



## 2aguy

ChrisL said:


> I've read a couple of comics.  My son used to like comics, so I would read them with him sometimes, but I am certainly no "comic" expert.  I really don't think that Batman's parents political affiliation was what mattered most about the story though.




Again...it isn't the affiliation of the parents that is political....the director is a lefty.....he is like all the lefties on u.s. messageboard who believe that victims of crime should just submit to the criminal.  By showing that it is resisting that get the Wayne's murdered, he is pushing that idea...had they simply complied, and not fought back they would be alive.....


----------



## ChrisL

JoeMoma said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't sell them though!
> 
> 
> 
> Might help pay your grandkids college tuition.  (If Bernie doesn't make college free)
Click to expand...


First of all, doubtful that the comics would pay for college.  Do you have any IDEA how expensive college is?  

Another thing, I did have 2 sons, but my son who owned the comics passed away, so those comics have much more sentimental value to me than any dollar amount.  So I will not be selling them.  If I leave them to my other son, he is welcome to do with them what he pleases but I won't sell them while I'm alive.


----------



## Harry Dresden

ChrisL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read a couple of comics.  My son used to like comics, so I would read them with him sometimes, but I am certainly no "comic" expert.  I really don't think that Batman's parents political affiliation was what mattered most about the story though.
> 
> 
> 
> i was immersed in comics as a little kid in the late 50's and through the 60's....my grandfather used to bring me stacks of them....old DC superheros and old Gold Key ones....and then Marvel came on the scene.....holy shit!.....comics just went up a notch.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a whole box of comics that were my sons in the attic.  Some of them are still in the plastic and are collector's edition.  They are probably worth some money.
Click to expand...

you should check them out....get a Wizards comic guide,they will tell you approx what they should be worth.....if i would have kept all mine i would be a millionaire....but who knew back then?...


----------



## ChrisL

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read a couple of comics.  My son used to like comics, so I would read them with him sometimes, but I am certainly no "comic" expert.  I really don't think that Batman's parents political affiliation was what mattered most about the story though.
> 
> 
> 
> i was immersed in comics as a little kid in the late 50's and through the 60's....my grandfather used to bring me stacks of them....old DC superheros and old Gold Key ones....and then Marvel came on the scene.....holy shit!.....comics just went up a notch.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a whole box of comics that were my sons in the attic.  Some of them are still in the plastic and are collector's edition.  They are probably worth some money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you should check them out....get a Wizards comic guide,they will tell you approx what they should be worth.....if i would have kept all mine i would be a millionaire....but who knew back then?...
Click to expand...


I highly doubt that I have a million dollars in comics.    Probably a few thousand at most.


----------



## Harry Dresden

ChrisL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read a couple of comics.  My son used to like comics, so I would read them with him sometimes, but I am certainly no "comic" expert.  I really don't think that Batman's parents political affiliation was what mattered most about the story though.
> 
> 
> 
> i was immersed in comics as a little kid in the late 50's and through the 60's....my grandfather used to bring me stacks of them....old DC superheros and old Gold Key ones....and then Marvel came on the scene.....holy shit!.....comics just went up a notch.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a whole box of comics that were my sons in the attic.  Some of them are still in the plastic and are collector's edition.  They are probably worth some money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you should check them out....get a Wizards comic guide,they will tell you approx what they should be worth.....if i would have kept all mine i would be a millionaire....but who knew back then?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I highly doubt that I have a million dollars in comics.    Probably a few thousand at most.
Click to expand...

well i had the first 20 issues of all the marvel comic titles out at that time....in 67 when we moved to california i dragged my box out to the car and my dad says to me...there aint no room for those,just take a handful and give the rest to your friends.....if he only knew.....


----------



## GHook93

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read a couple of comics.  My son used to like comics, so I would read them with him sometimes, but I am certainly no "comic" expert.  I really don't think that Batman's parents political affiliation was what mattered most about the story though.
> 
> 
> 
> i was immersed in comics as a little kid in the late 50's and through the 60's....my grandfather used to bring me stacks of them....old DC superheros and old Gold Key ones....and then Marvel came on the scene.....holy shit!.....comics just went up a notch.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a whole box of comics that were my sons in the attic.  Some of them are still in the plastic and are collector's edition.  They are probably worth some money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you should check them out....get a Wizards comic guide,they will tell you approx what they should be worth.....if i would have kept all mine i would be a millionaire....but who knew back then?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I highly doubt that I have a million dollars in comics.    Probably a few thousand at most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well i had the first 20 issues of all the marvel comic titles out at that time....in 67 when we moved to california i dragged my box out to the car and my dad says to me...there aint no room for those,just take a handful and give the rest to your friends.....if he only knew.....
Click to expand...

My old man used to collect DC action comics and detective series, hence he had all the first superman and batman comics. But my grandmother tossed all his comics out when he went to college.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read a couple of comics.  My son used to like comics, so I would read them with him sometimes, but I am certainly no "comic" expert.  I really don't think that Batman's parents political affiliation was what mattered most about the story though.
> 
> 
> 
> i was immersed in comics as a little kid in the late 50's and through the 60's....my grandfather used to bring me stacks of them....old DC superheros and old Gold Key ones....and then Marvel came on the scene.....holy shit!.....comics just went up a notch.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a whole box of comics that were my sons in the attic.  Some of them are still in the plastic and are collector's edition.  They are probably worth some money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you should check them out....get a Wizards comic guide,they will tell you approx what they should be worth.....if i would have kept all mine i would be a millionaire....but who knew back then?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I highly doubt that I have a million dollars in comics.    Probably a few thousand at most.
Click to expand...

When I was a kid I collected Spider-Man, XMen and Wolverine comics, but I grew up right around when image comics came out.

I looked up these comics and they are worth shit. Same thing with my old baseball, football and basketball cards!


----------



## Harry Dresden

GHook93 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i was immersed in comics as a little kid in the late 50's and through the 60's....my grandfather used to bring me stacks of them....old DC superheros and old Gold Key ones....and then Marvel came on the scene.....holy shit!.....comics just went up a notch.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a whole box of comics that were my sons in the attic.  Some of them are still in the plastic and are collector's edition.  They are probably worth some money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you should check them out....get a Wizards comic guide,they will tell you approx what they should be worth.....if i would have kept all mine i would be a millionaire....but who knew back then?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I highly doubt that I have a million dollars in comics.    Probably a few thousand at most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well i had the first 20 issues of all the marvel comic titles out at that time....in 67 when we moved to california i dragged my box out to the car and my dad says to me...there aint no room for those,just take a handful and give the rest to your friends.....if he only knew.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My old man used to collect DC action comics and detective series, hence he had all the first superman and batman comics. But my grandmother tossed all his comics out when he went to college.
Click to expand...

i know the feeling....


----------



## Harry Dresden

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've read a couple of comics.  My son used to like comics, so I would read them with him sometimes, but I am certainly no "comic" expert.  I really don't think that Batman's parents political affiliation was what mattered most about the story though.
> 
> 
> 
> i was immersed in comics as a little kid in the late 50's and through the 60's....my grandfather used to bring me stacks of them....old DC superheros and old Gold Key ones....and then Marvel came on the scene.....holy shit!.....comics just went up a notch.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a whole box of comics that were my sons in the attic.  Some of them are still in the plastic and are collector's edition.  They are probably worth some money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you should check them out....get a Wizards comic guide,they will tell you approx what they should be worth.....if i would have kept all mine i would be a millionaire....but who knew back then?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I highly doubt that I have a million dollars in comics.    Probably a few thousand at most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I was a kid I collected Spider-Man, XMen and Wolverine comics, but I grew up right around when image comics came out.
> 
> I looked up these comics and they are worth shit. Same thing with my old baseball, football and basketball cards!
Click to expand...

comics are like anything else,one day the collecting demand is down,the next week it could be up.....only the issues that seem to be worth anything to collectors are the ones were a 1st is happening,like the 1st appearance of someone or thing.....


----------



## ChrisL

I wonder who would spend all that money on a comic book anyways?


----------



## Harry Dresden

ChrisL said:


> I wonder who would spend all that money on a comic book anyways?


collectors.....a good copy of the Amazing Spiderman no.700 from 2013 just sold for $900.00....


----------



## ChrisL

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who would spend all that money on a comic book anyways?
> 
> 
> 
> collectors.....a good copy of the Amazing Spiderman no.700 from 2013 just sold for $900.00....
Click to expand...


Unbelievable!  Lol.  Rich comic book geeks?


----------



## ChrisL

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who would spend all that money on a comic book anyways?
> 
> 
> 
> collectors.....a good copy of the Amazing Spiderman no.700 from 2013 just sold for $900.00....
Click to expand...


Harry, how much would you spend on a comic?  What would be your limit?


----------



## Harry Dresden

ChrisL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who would spend all that money on a comic book anyways?
> 
> 
> 
> collectors.....a good copy of the Amazing Spiderman no.700 from 2013 just sold for $900.00....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Harry, how much would you spend on a comic?  What would be your limit?
Click to expand...

i spent $7.00 for a signed copy of the first Ren & Stempy for my son once, the artist was at the shop signing copies,this was back in oh i think around 1990 when comics were doing pretty decent because i thought you never know with comics....but no i would not spend more than what they sell for at the moment....


----------



## 2aguy

I have looked at comics in the last few years......can't justify the price for such little material......


----------



## ChrisL

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who would spend all that money on a comic book anyways?
> 
> 
> 
> collectors.....a good copy of the Amazing Spiderman no.700 from 2013 just sold for $900.00....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Harry, how much would you spend on a comic?  What would be your limit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i spent $7.00 for a signed copy of the first Ren & Stempy for my son once, the artist was at the shop signing copies,this was back in oh i think around 1990 when comics were doing pretty decent because i thought you never know with comics....but no i would not spend more than what they sell for at the moment....
Click to expand...


I wonder what do they do with these comics that they are willing to spend hundreds or thousands of dollars for?  Hang them on a wall and look at them?  Must be nice to have that kind of disposable income.  Lol.


----------



## Harry Dresden

ChrisL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who would spend all that money on a comic book anyways?
> 
> 
> 
> collectors.....a good copy of the Amazing Spiderman no.700 from 2013 just sold for $900.00....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Harry, how much would you spend on a comic?  What would be your limit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i spent $7.00 for a signed copy of the first Ren & Stempy for my son once, the artist was at the shop signing copies,this was back in oh i think around 1990 when comics were doing pretty decent because i thought you never know with comics....but no i would not spend more than what they sell for at the moment....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder what do they do with these comics that they are willing to spend hundreds or thousands of dollars for?  Hang them on a wall and look at them?  Must be nice to have that kind of disposable income.  Lol.
Click to expand...

i had 5 of these 2 copies of Amazing Fantasy.....and i kept them in pristine shape....
The 10 Most Expensive Comic Books Ever Sold


----------



## ChrisL

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who would spend all that money on a comic book anyways?
> 
> 
> 
> collectors.....a good copy of the Amazing Spiderman no.700 from 2013 just sold for $900.00....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Harry, how much would you spend on a comic?  What would be your limit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i spent $7.00 for a signed copy of the first Ren & Stempy for my son once, the artist was at the shop signing copies,this was back in oh i think around 1990 when comics were doing pretty decent because i thought you never know with comics....but no i would not spend more than what they sell for at the moment....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder what do they do with these comics that they are willing to spend hundreds or thousands of dollars for?  Hang them on a wall and look at them?  Must be nice to have that kind of disposable income.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i had 5 of these 2 copies of Amazing Fantasy.....and i kept them in pristine shape....
> The 10 Most Expensive Comic Books Ever Sold
Click to expand...


I just don't understand "collectors."    I don't get what satisfaction a person gets from collecting these types of things and spending all kinds of money on them.


----------



## Harry Dresden

ChrisL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> collectors.....a good copy of the Amazing Spiderman no.700 from 2013 just sold for $900.00....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry, how much would you spend on a comic?  What would be your limit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i spent $7.00 for a signed copy of the first Ren & Stempy for my son once, the artist was at the shop signing copies,this was back in oh i think around 1990 when comics were doing pretty decent because i thought you never know with comics....but no i would not spend more than what they sell for at the moment....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder what do they do with these comics that they are willing to spend hundreds or thousands of dollars for?  Hang them on a wall and look at them?  Must be nice to have that kind of disposable income.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i had 5 of these 2 copies of Amazing Fantasy.....and i kept them in pristine shape....
> The 10 Most Expensive Comic Books Ever Sold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't understand "collectors."    I don't get what satisfaction a person gets from collecting these types of things and spending all kinds of money on them.
Click to expand...

its the same attitude as someone who collects thimbles.....


----------



## ChrisL

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harry, how much would you spend on a comic?  What would be your limit?
> 
> 
> 
> i spent $7.00 for a signed copy of the first Ren & Stempy for my son once, the artist was at the shop signing copies,this was back in oh i think around 1990 when comics were doing pretty decent because i thought you never know with comics....but no i would not spend more than what they sell for at the moment....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder what do they do with these comics that they are willing to spend hundreds or thousands of dollars for?  Hang them on a wall and look at them?  Must be nice to have that kind of disposable income.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i had 5 of these 2 copies of Amazing Fantasy.....and i kept them in pristine shape....
> The 10 Most Expensive Comic Books Ever Sold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't understand "collectors."    I don't get what satisfaction a person gets from collecting these types of things and spending all kinds of money on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its the same attitude as someone who collects thimbles.....
Click to expand...


I don't get that either.  Lol.


----------



## 2aguy

Saw it last night...wait for Netflix or Redbox....


----------



## Harry Dresden

2aguy said:


> Saw it last night...wait for Netflix or Redbox....


i always do.....dont have anyone to go see these types of movies with anymore......


----------



## ChrisL

Harry Dresden said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw it last night...wait for Netflix or Redbox....
> 
> 
> 
> i always do.....dont have anyone to go see these types of movies with anymore......
Click to expand...


You need to have a son!


----------



## Harry Dresden

ChrisL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw it last night...wait for Netflix or Redbox....
> 
> 
> 
> i always do.....dont have anyone to go see these types of movies with anymore......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to have a son!
Click to expand...

i do....but he is living for the time being in England,has a pretty good job.....


----------



## ChrisL

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw it last night...wait for Netflix or Redbox....
> 
> 
> 
> i always do.....dont have anyone to go see these types of movies with anymore......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to have a son!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i do....but he is living for the time being in England,has a pretty good job.....
Click to expand...


Oh!  How old is your son?  (if that's not too nosy )


----------



## Harry Dresden

ChrisL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw it last night...wait for Netflix or Redbox....
> 
> 
> 
> i always do.....dont have anyone to go see these types of movies with anymore......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to have a son!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i do....but he is living for the time being in England,has a pretty good job.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh!  How old is your son?  (if that's not too nosy )
Click to expand...

37....


----------



## GHook93

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw it last night...wait for Netflix or Redbox....
> 
> 
> 
> i always do.....dont have anyone to go see these types of movies with anymore......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to have a son!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i do....but he is living for the time being in England,has a pretty good job.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh!  How old is your son?  (if that's not too nosy )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 37....
Click to expand...

Damn ur son is a year young then me!


----------



## ChrisL

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw it last night...wait for Netflix or Redbox....
> 
> 
> 
> i always do.....dont have anyone to go see these types of movies with anymore......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to have a son!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i do....but he is living for the time being in England,has a pretty good job.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh!  How old is your son?  (if that's not too nosy )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 37....
Click to expand...


Oh come on, Harry, I don't believe you're older than 38.


----------



## Harry Dresden

ChrisL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i always do.....dont have anyone to go see these types of movies with anymore......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to have a son!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i do....but he is living for the time being in England,has a pretty good job.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh!  How old is your son?  (if that's not too nosy )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 37....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come on, Harry, I don't believe you're older than 38.
Click to expand...

well he was born when i was 10.....


----------



## Igrok_

WillHaftawaite said:


> If I go to see it, it will be because my grandsons have invited me, and I'll pay more attention to special effects than plot.


usually there is no plot in such movies


----------

